# BREAKING NEWS: CFRH’S HIT MARKinCA with…



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

*BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*

*"EVERYTHING BUT THE KITCHEN SINK"* ​








A totally unsuspecting blast arrived late this morning from those pesky rocky mountain gorillas, and it all started with this:

















​

















And, *the damage*: Punch RS, Tat, LFD DoubleL, DPG CC:









CAO maddy, CAO Braz, AF Gran Reserva, Henry Clay, DPG JJ maddy:









DPG Yellow, 2 unbanded sticks (they do smell tasty), 5 Vegas Miami, DPG JJ (these sticks were in the "hefty storage bag"). Your a bunch of Pepin whores (ha):









5 Vegas 'A', RP OSG, Ashton VSG, 5 Vegas Gold, AF Anejo Reserva Extra Viejo:









Aurora 1495 (been wanting to try this one), Gurkha Triple L SE, Perdomo Resv Cabinet Series, Gurkha Fuerte, ITC maddy:









Jimmy Reid (I searched and searched this name all over the internet and could only come up with a Scotsman. You're gonna have to fill me in on this stick), Vigilante, Padilla Miami, Graycliff Taco, Carlos Terano SC Toro:









Yes, I got smacked-down folks:bx My fellow rocky mountain gorillas/CFRH's, my thanks go out to you for being chosen as your *"honorary bombee". *Your kindness has now pushed me into a 48qrt cooler, cedar cigar trays on backorder, and beads that Scott (Shilala) is now whipping into shape for me.

Thanks again CFRH's. You will not be forgotten, and who knows, maybe one day I may show-up in person with a little package and&#8230;:ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*

Nice hit, nice pics, and your beads are already on the way. 
Smoke them in good health, my brother. 
I've probably got a bigger smile on my face than you right now.
I love seeing a good guy get what he has coming.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*

We tried to save you bro! But it looks like they managed to get off one last shot!:mn
Great assortment of smokes! :tu Enjoy!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*

Well Mark we new it was inevitable!!!

Nice hit CFRH!!! :tu


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*

Mark glad to see we hit the right house...spelling California was pretty tough... :bn



bobarian said:


> We tried to save you bro! But it looks like they managed to get off one last shot!:mn
> Great assortment of smokes! :tu Enjoy!


It's that damn NORAD bunker we have to hide in...


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*

Bet you all didn't know Cheyenne Mountain was really a big honkin' humidor. :chk:gn


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*



Opusfxd said:


> Bet you all didn't know Cheyenne Mountain was really a big honkin' humidor. :chk:gn


And I betcha' they got some really good smokes stashed away in there too...:ss


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*



MarkinCA said:


> And I betcha' they got some really good smokes stashed away in there too...:ss


Oh hell yeah they do... Only the best!:chk


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*

One last shot, eh??? :gn

I once read a story of a CO mountain man who was beat in a fight but came back every Friday night until the guy just gave up...

So, give up yet????


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*

Nah we only just begun to fight.
I think as some more bombs land tomorrow you guys will get a better idea of how we do things out here. 
Man I wish mine would land already


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*

Holy Shhhhh...what a hit! Nice one!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*

Mark, bro -- THAT is some destruction right there. The Front Rangers busted you up good. I got a PM from one of them yesterday saying they targeted you because they think you're a soft little girly man incapable of hitting back. Something about you licking wounds with your tail between your legs. I don't know ... the message was kind of rambling. I should have saved it to forward to you, but I didn't think the sender was serious. I mean he goes on and on about your dress size and what kind of panty hose you wear. Just foolishness.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*

Daaaaaaaaaang nice hit on you Mark!! Real nice,.

Brings back memories


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*



massphatness said:


> Mark, bro -- THAT is some destruction right there. The Front Rangers busted you up good. I got a PM from one of them yesterday saying they targeted you because they think you're a soft little girly man incapable of hitting back. Something about you licking wounds with your tail between your legs. I don't know ... the message was kind of rambling. I should have saved it to forward to you, but I didn't think the sender was serious. I mean he goes on and on about your dress size and what kind of panty hose you wear. Just foolishness.


Okay I admit... that was My PM to him...:bn

Okay maybe not, but it could have been... :r


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*

Vin you are a real sh1t stirer (is that a word?):ss

Enjoy those sticks Mark! I sure enjoy seeing you keeping people interested and bumping threads to remind the Gorillas that there are Troops to tend to. I don't know if others have noticed or not but I see you posting in every Troop supporter thread not just to participate but keeping others motivated to do a bit too.

Thanks for all you do :tu


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*

Nice hit dood!

(for some guys from Colorado anyway. :r)


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*



massphatness said:


> ... the message was kind of rambling. I mean he goes on and on.. Just foolishness.
> 
> 
> > :r:r:r Like you Mr. Rambler?:cf
> ...


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*

CFRH's are beasts!! Nuff said!

Vin is the biggest sh!t stirrer on CS!!!


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*

Great hit :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*

Well crap I'm at work and they've got the pics blocked....reads like a very nice hit!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*



gnukfu said:


> Well crap I'm at work and they've got the pics blocked....reads like a very nice hit!


You need to change jobs!


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*



bobarian said:


> We tried to save you bro! But it looks like they managed to get off one last shot!:mnGreat assortment of smokes! :tu Enjoy!





dwhitacre said:


> Well Mark we new it was inevitable!!!
> 
> Nice hit CFRH!!! :tu


Thanks for the effort guys I was able to launch however prior to "its" arrival:

  Label/Receipt Number: 0307 3330 0001 7911 5108
Status: Arrival at Unit. Your item arrived at 6:17 AM on June 19, 2008 in FORT COLLINS, CO 80525.:tu :gn:gn:gn


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*



ahc4353 said:


> You need to change jobs!


*That's the plan! 2 more years of law school to go, get a new job, and retire early from the engineering job. First interview question will be: can I get pics on CS here?

Now that I'm home - man some nice stuff there!*


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*



MarkinCA said:


> Thanks for the effort guys I was able to launch however prior to "its" arrival:
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: 0307 3330 0001 7911 5108
> Status: Arrival at Unit. Your item arrived at 6:17 AM on June 19, 2008 in FORT COLLINS, CO 80525.:tu :gn:gn:gn


Oh chit... :mn I hope my porch is still intact... on the plus side that isn't my zip code so it looks like those cali dudes don't know their way around Colorado like we do cali... :r


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*



zmancbr said:


> Oh chit... :mn I hope my porch is still intact... on the plus side that isn't my zip code so it looks like those cali dudes don't know their way around Colorado like we do cali... :r


Fort Collins? Schweeet! One of my best friends lives in Ft.Co! When I come visit her, you'll have to show me where in town I can get some good smokes. :tu


----------



## Kondour (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*



zmancbr said:


> Oh chit... :mn I hope my porch is still intact... on the plus side that isn't my zip code so it looks like those cali dudes don't know their way around Colorado like we do cali... :r


Oh!!!! Really? does this look familar zmancbr??!! muahahahah 
80526-6348?


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*



Kwilkinson said:


> Fort Collins? Schweeet! One of my best friends lives in Ft.Co! When I come visit her, you'll have to show me where in town I can get some good smokes. :tu


Absolutely... when you come to town, just let me know and we can get a herf together for ya... Usually a week or two notice would be awesome but if it is a last minute thing we can usually still get something together for a CS buddy.

:ss


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*



Kondour said:


> Oh!!!! Really? does this look familar zmancbr??!! muahahahah
> 80526-6348?


Oh chit... that does look familiar... :BS

I guess I better get the Nuclear suit on when going home just to be safe and stay clear of the radiation... :chk


----------



## Kondour (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: BREAKING NEWS: CFRH'S HIT MARKinCA with&#8230;*



zmancbr said:


> Oh chit... that does look familiar... :BS
> 
> I guess I better get the Nuclear suit on when going home just to be safe and stay clear of the radiation... :chk


 lol... Fort Collins is in for a rude awakening tomorrow.... Good luck boys.. I know there are shelters available.:r


----------

